# JR's Regularly Updated HDR Photo Thread... Comments Welcome!



## JRWappel (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Rather then create a new thread every time I want to post a picture, I have decided to create one thread that I will continue to update with fresh pictures.  Comments are more then welcome.... both positive and negative.  All of the pictures will be HDR (3+ exposures | handheld or tripod mount) or pseudo-HDR (single RAW | action or movement).  I am a complete amateur and do this for fun.

All images are shot with:

Canon 5D Mark II
Canon EF 24-105mm f/4 IS L
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 IS L
Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L Series II
Canon EF 100mm Macro f/2.8 IS L
Manfrotto Tripod and Head

Images are edited in:

Adobe Photoshop CS5
Adobe Lightroom 4
HDR Soft Photomatix
Image Science DXO Pro

You can follow my work:

www.JRWappel.com
HDR Spotting
500px
Google +

I look forward to hearing from everyone!

   -JRW


----------



## JRWappel (Jan 21, 2013)

*Picture number 1- Nyhaven*

*Location:* Copenhagen, Denamrk

*Taken:* November 2012

*Information:* The 17th century waterfront, canal and entertainment district is lined by brightly colored 17th and early 18th century townhouses and bars, cafes and restaurants and serves as a "heritage harbor" to many historical wooden ships.

*Notes:* This is a 3-shot (handheld) HDR.  It was quite cold and overcast the day it was taken.







Link for full sized image.


----------



## raaskohx10 (Jan 21, 2013)

Brilliant composition. Shot would look more attractive if you reduced saturation little bit and adjusted vignetting. Sky looks purple from upper right corner, which may be adjusted easily in photoshop. Over all I'll give 9/10 for this shot.


----------



## JRWappel (Jan 21, 2013)

raaskohx10 said:


> Brilliant composition. Shot would look more attractive if you reduced saturation little bit and adjusted vignetting. Sky looks purple from upper right corner, which may be adjusted easily in photoshop. Over all I'll give 9/10 for this shot.



Those are two very good observations.... spot on!  I can certainly see the potential over-saturation of this image.  I think the vividness of the buildings and ships became more important to me as I was editing.  The vignetting is something you will find in many of my shots because I enjoy it in many cases.  To me, it focuses your eyes to the center or 'meat' of the shot.  Obviously not all pictures need this, but I do enjoy it a bit... maybe, more then others.  

This was my first time in Copenhagen and must say that I was mesmerized by the bight colors that can be found around the city.  Unfortunately, the weather was quite overcast when these pictures were taken.

Thanks for the comment.

   -JRW


----------



## morbidsteve (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey I love this shot! I'm a new amateur myself.. just started a couple of weeks ago. Where in NJ are you?


----------



## JRWappel (Jan 21, 2013)

morbidsteve said:


> Hey I love this shot! I'm a new amateur myself.. just started a couple of weeks ago. Where in NJ are you?



I live in Flemington and work in Bridgewater... central NJ.

   -JRW


----------



## JRWappel (Jan 23, 2013)

*Picture number 2- Autumn Path**

Location: Oslo, Norway

Taken: November 2012

Information: Path to the Akershus Fortress in Oslo, Norway.

Notes: This is a 3-shot (handheld) HDR.  It was actually raining at the time that this picture was taken.  






**Link to full size image.*


----------



## Compaq (Jan 24, 2013)

Cool, I've never been there! Looks nice.


----------



## dmunsie (Jan 24, 2013)

Really love the first one! The 2nd one could have benefited from tagging along the tripod.  Awesome work.


----------



## ceejtank (Jan 24, 2013)

Love the first shot.  Minus the vignetting.  I read your reasoning on vignetting... and I'm not a fan.  BUT it is an excellent image! 

The second one is nice as well, however the haloing effect, and the brightness inbetween the branches drives me crazy.  Good shot though. Keep up the good work, I love HDR.


----------



## JRWappel (Jan 24, 2013)

It's cool to see people following along to a single thread here.  I have noticed others starting similar threads... hopefully this trend will continue and will liven up this area of the forum.



Compaq said:


> Cool, I've never been there! Looks nice.



This was my first time to that part of the world and it was an amazing trip.  Unfortunately, it was cold and rainy most of the time ... it was November after all.  This area is just outside of downtown Oslo overlooking the harbor. 



dmunsie said:


> Really love the first one! The 2nd one could have benefited from tagging along the tripod.  Awesome work.



As I've stated, it was very cold and rainy.  I was carrying around my body with lens, an additional two lenses, a flash, ultrabook, and external hard drive.... the added weight would have broken my back!!!  I have considered one of those super light weight carbon fiber tripods... super pricey though!  Maybe some day.



ceejtank said:


> Love the first shot.  Minus the vignetting.  I read your reasoning on vignetting... and I'm not a fan.  BUT it is an excellent image!
> 
> The second one is nice as well, however the haloing effect, and the brightness inbetween the branches drives me crazy.  Good shot though. Keep up the good work, I love HDR.



One thing I have learned is that leaf-less trees can be tough when working with HDR.  A slight breeze will move the branches in between shots and discoloration and haloing will be apparent in post processing.  I'm still trying to find way to minimize these effects.  

Thanks for all of the comments.  I'll have another ready very soon!

   -JRW


----------



## JRWappel (Jan 28, 2013)

*Picture number 3- Sunrise Over Skansen Krona**

Location: Gothenburg, Sweden

Taken: November 2012

Information: The sun rises over a 17th Century fortress known as Skansen Krona in Gothenburg, Sweden. It was originally built outside the city walls as part of the defenses against a possible Danish attack. It is now situated in the center of the city on a hill in the Haga district.

Notes: This is a 3-shot (handheld) HDR. This was taken in the morning as the sun was coming up.  Obviously, the sun made the shot and processing very difficult.






Link to full size image.*


----------



## ceejtank (Jan 28, 2013)

JRWappel said:


> It's cool to see people following along to a single thread here. I have noticed others starting similar threads... hopefully this trend will continue and will liven up this area of the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In regards to the haloing.. take a well exposed image of the shot, perhaps the "middle" shot in terms of exposure, and use  layer mask to keep those parts properly exposed.


----------



## Red_John (Jan 28, 2013)

I like picture 2 and 3, but mostly the number 2.. And just an observation: A "complete amateur" with a Canon 5D Mark II? Nice job buddy!


----------



## JRWappel (Jan 28, 2013)

ceejtank said:


> JRWappel said:
> 
> 
> > It's cool to see people following along to a single thread here. I have noticed others starting similar threads... hopefully this trend will continue and will liven up this area of the forum.
> ...



I actually haven't done overly much masking and I think you are correct... it could probably help me around my problem areas.  I am going to start trying that more and more on upcoming images.



Red_John said:


> I like picture 2 and 3, but mostly the number 2.. And just an observation: A "complete amateur" with a Canon 5D Mark II? Nice job buddy!



Yeah yeah... more money then brains probably.  Actually, I got the body used on ebay super cheaply.  It makes no sense to buy a lesser model new when you can have something nicer used.... in my opinion anyway.

Thanks guys...

   -JRW


----------



## Red_John (Jan 28, 2013)

that's a good tip. I would like to buy A canon 5D Mark II or III or a Nikon D700... No money yet. I don't even have a job yet cause I'm a 22 year old guy.. Maybe next year I will start working


----------



## JRWappel (Jan 29, 2013)

Red_John said:


> that's a good tip. I would like to buy A canon 5D Mark II or III or a Nikon D700... No money yet. I don't even have a job yet cause I'm a 22 year old guy.. Maybe next year I will start working



I have found that many photographers take very good care of their equipment so when it comes to buying second hand bodies or lenses, you have a very good chance at scoring high end equipment at sometimes more then half off of retail pricing.  As always... be careful!

    -JRW


----------



## Red_John (Jan 29, 2013)

Yup of course- where did you get yours? There's always some websites that give you some guarantee such as ebay or amazon I think, but to be honest I never bought anything via web. But I also don't know if it's a good choice to buy in second hand because the camera can "die" in about 1 year or 2 or less.. We never know


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 29, 2013)

Red_John said:


> that's a good tip. I would like to buy A canon 5D Mark II or III or a Nikon D700... No money yet. I don't even have a job yet cause I'm a 22 year old guy.. Maybe next year I will start working




NO job because you are 22 year old guy?? Really..what an excuse. Unless your in college there is no reason why you do not have a job even then you should still have some type of income from a part time..

America is getting lazy..


sorry to take this off topic but,,,geeeeezzzz


----------



## JRWappel (Jan 29, 2013)

vipgraphx said:


> Red_John said:
> 
> 
> > that's a good tip. I would like to buy A canon 5D Mark II or III or a Nikon D700... No money yet. I don't even have a job yet cause I'm a 22 year old guy.. Maybe next year I will start working
> ...



Yes, let's try to stay on topic here.

Normally I'd say you are 100% correct.... BUT, take a look at Red_John's profile... he is from Portugal.  Many European countries are struggling with massive amounts of debt, unfunded cradle to grave entitlements... and high unemployment. 

Red_John- I don't think you need anywhere near the quality/expense of what I'm using for equipment to create very nice images... even better then mine.  

   -JRW


----------



## Red_John (Jan 29, 2013)

vipgraphx said:


> Red_John said:
> 
> 
> > that's a good tip. I would like to buy A canon 5D Mark II or III or a Nikon D700... No money yet. I don't even have a job yet cause I'm a 22 year old guy.. Maybe next year I will start working
> ...




Agreed. Im not an american. I'm from Portugal. I'm also studying Marketing in a Superior Course. I end the course this year, so that's why I'm counting on working for the next year. But anyways here there is an extreme crises. It's almost impossible to get a job in the area you want. Even in other areas is really difficult. I'm also thinking on get out of Portugal and go to some other place like Germany or New Zealand.. Canada.. Australia.. Something like that.


----------



## Red_John (Jan 29, 2013)

JRWappel said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > Red_John said:
> ...



I have a camera but it's not a DSLR, so it's difficult for me to shoot an HDR. Even if I can shoot multiple exposures (3 in this case), I cannot shoot in RAW. And that's why I usually don't do HDR with my camera. BTW my camera is the Sony Cybershot DSC-H50


----------

